# Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele



## laolamia (19. Feb. 2008)

moin!

hat zwar nichts mit dem teich zu tun, aber ich verbringe gerne etwas zeit dort:smoki 

ist es eventuell moeglich (bei mehrheitsbeschluss) die higscoreliste monatlich neu zu starten?!

bis denne marco


----------



## hoffisoft (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: spielhalle*

hei

warum,, kannste da was nicht????????????
in m2 komme ich bis dahin immer wird nur schwerer. 
du bist da doch erst an stelle 22  üben üben üben

armin ich bin immer noch am üben. 

gruß


----------



## laolamia (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: spielhalle*

hi!

doch, geht fast alles, nur motiviert es etwas mehr wenn oefter neu gestartet wird.


----------



## Joachim (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: spielhalle*

Aaaaalsooo ... 

Technisch möglich wäre ein löschen aller Punkte alle X Monate ohne probleme - allerdings ziehe ich es vor ein wenig die Punktevergabe zu optimieren, bevor ich mit viel Zeit erspielte Spielergebnisse lösche. 

Aber mal sehen, wer sich sonst noch meldet und ne Meinung dazu hat ...


----------



## Angsthase (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: spielhalle*

In meinem eigenen Forum (Invision Powerboard) nutze ich auch ein Arcade System. Dasselbe wie hier, nur das euer System für vBulletin angepasst wurde. Spielstände gelöscht habe ich noch nie, da manche Leute viel Zeit für ihren ersten Platz investieren, wie schon gesagt wurde.

Ich füge einfach jeden Monat 10 neue Spiele hinzu, so dass jeder die Chance auf einen Hiscore hat. Eine große Auswahl von kostenlosen Spielen gibt es beim "Hersteller", Ibparcade. Das Installieren der Spiele dauert mit etwas Routine dann nur einige Minuten. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, wie gut die einzelnen Spiele integriert werden können, zumal das Arcade System ja eigentlich für das Invision Powerboard programmiert wurde.


----------



## Joachim (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: spielhalle*

in diesem Sinne ... 

... es gibt ein neues Mahjong in der Spielhalle

Vorschläge für weitere Spielwünsche?


----------



## Flash (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Gehört aber auch nicht direk hier rein .. aber..

bei mir stürtzt regelmäßig einige Spiele ab .. meistens wenn ich den highscore knacken könnte ..lol..

hat da jemand auch Probleme mit ?

so wa hier z.B.  wenn man genau hinnsieht, kann man erkennen, das beim wechsel von einen zum nächsten Level das Anfangsbild + das wechselbild kommt.. wovei man da leider nur neu anfangen kann ... Ziemlich ärgerlich !


----------



## Joachim (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Was fürn Spiel genau isses denn? Sieht nach nem Mahjong aus - aber welches? dann fliegts eben raus.

Für die Programmierung der Spiele kann ich nichts, ich lad sie nur in die Spielhalle ...


----------



## Joachim (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Auf Grund eines Anonymen Hinweises wurde das neue Mahjong nun auch allen Halbblinden zugänglich gestalltet ...   

Und gleich noch ein Mahjong hinterher geschoben - natürlich auch sehschwächengerecht ...


----------



## Christine (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Lieber Joachim,

herzlichen Dank - auch im Namen unseres Maulwurfs....


----------



## Joachim (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

 Was denn für ein Maulwurf, Christine?


----------



## inge50 (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Hallo Joachim,

 hast du fein gemacht.

jetzt kann mans besser erkennen.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Christine (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

@Joachim:  Uups. Sollte nur ein Witz sein unter Bezug die Blindheit dieser Tierchen. Hat nix mit Agenten-Thrillern zu tun. Hab mich einfach nur gefreut, dass die Bildchen endlich groß sind.


----------



## Regina (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Hallo Joachim,

da ich auch einen Teil meiner Zeit in der Spielhalle verbringe  , freue ich mich über die neuen Spiele.

Wenn es dir zeitlich möglich ist, fände ich es auch nicht schlecht, wenn die Spiele öfters wechseln würden. 

Yeti Sports ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Regina (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Oder 



Solitaire


----------



## laolamia (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

kann es sein das bei minesweeper die rangfolge falschrum ist?!


----------



## Dr.J (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Hallo,

wozu braucht ihr Solitär und Minesweeper in der Spielhalle? Die sind doch Standard auf jedem Windows-PC.


----------



## Christine (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Ja - aber der Wettbewerb, der Wettbewerb!


----------



## laolamia (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*



			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wozu braucht ihr Solitär und Minesweeper in der Spielhalle? Die sind doch Standard auf jedem Windows-PC.



da ich hier der admin bin: hier gibs keine spiele auf den pc's


----------



## Christine (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Noch mal eine Frage zu den Highscores: Kann es sein, dass die Highscores auf der Hauptseite nix zu tun haben mit denen, die auf der jeweiligen Spielseite angezeigt werden????


----------



## Annett (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Hallo Else.

Geht es evtl. auch etwas präziser? 

Welche Spieleseite denn genau.. um was geht es?


----------



## Christine (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Hallo Annett,

ja - wenn ich hier oben auf "Games" klicke, komme ich erst einmal auf die Spielhallen-Hauptseite. Auf dieser Seite etwas weiter unten kommt eine Tabelle mit den Spielen und ein bißchen Statistik. 

Unter anderem dem Namen eines Spielers mit einer Punktezahl eingerahmt mit Krönchen, darunter ein Link "Highscores anzeigen". Ich dachte mir, dieser Spieler wäre der amtierende Champion des Spieles.

Wenn ich auf diesen Link klicke erscheint der Highscore des jeweiligen Spiels, allerdings ist hier der führende Spieler und dessen Punktezahl nicht identisch mit dem oben beschriebenen auf der Spiele-Hauptseite.


----------



## Joachim (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Na sach das doch einer gleich ... 

Zählerstände aktualisiert - das kam durch das Update.


----------



## Joachim (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Da wär noch was für unsere Mädels ...  

guckst du hier: http://go-red.co.uk/game/parking-game.htm


----------



## Inken (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

3 

Das brauch´ich net, das kann ich schon!   

  einparken, mein ich..


----------



## Alex45525 (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

@Joachim

  

Ich hab' total geloost:
Bis zum Timout hatte ich nicht einmal mein Auto in der Nähe der Lücke...:evil 

Ohje, was kann ich nur für ein Trottel sein...:crazy 

Da spiele ich lieber PacMan bei www.hobby-gartenteich.de!!!:smoki 
Aber hin und wieder ein neues Spiel vorzufinden, fände auch ich nicht schlecht. Auch wenn das mit Teichen nichts zu tun hat, wie mir die Vertreter der "reinen Lehre" jetzt vorhalten mögen.
Ich finde, dass diese Community auch andere Aufgaben übernimmt als nur den reinen Informationsaustausch. Und Spaß gehört definitiv dazu!

Weiter so!


----------



## Alex45525 (22. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Ähhhh, bin ich jetzt blind???

Wo ist denn "mein" PacMan???
'Rausgeworfen??? 

Bitte nicht...


----------



## sister_in_act (22. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

hallo

ich kenns eigentlich auf einigen seiten, daß alle monat neu gestartet wird für highscore.wobei der absolute rekord immer vermerkt bleibt

der screenshot ist von mahjongg connect und hat auf vielen seiten den gleichen fehler.ist aber wahrscheinlich nicht zu ändern.

ich find folgendes spiel noch gut:
http://www.online-spellen.nl/game/Wrax-Tetris.htm

kenne das spiel auch unter dem namen >> Towerball

auch ganz nett sind  *Goldminer *  und *Goldstrike*

gruß ulla


----------



## Dr.J (22. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Ich möchte ein Jump-and-Run-Spiel, sowas wie Commander Kean oder Mario. :beeten


----------



## Alex45525 (22. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Pacman??? Wech?


----------



## Joachim (22. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Mario ist da, Commander Keen wäre coooool, mal schaun ...

@Alex
Sach mal, wie lange haste denn das nicht mehr gespielt? Das ist doch schon mindestens, wenn nicht sogar - ach überhaupt ... ne Weile raus.

Vielleicht find ichs ja wieder ...


----------



## Alex45525 (23. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Ähhh, bestimmt erst eineinhalb Wochen her...

Ist manchmal Pausenfüller...


----------



## Christine (23. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

 hmmm - ich bin ja gerne im Highscore auf Platz 1 - aber ich glaube, da gehört Katja hin. Das Mahjongg zählt nämlich die Zeit. Und deshalb muss der mit der niedrigsten Punktzahl auf Platz 1, nicht der mit der höchsten. Aber lasst mich ruhig noch ein bisschen das Gefühl geniessen....und wenn ihr das ändert, hätte ich gerne meinen anderen score zurück, ich war nämlich schon mal besser.


----------



## Herr Jemineh (23. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Da wär noch was für unsere Mädels ...
> 
> guckst du hier: http://go-red.co.uk/game/parking-game.htm



nix. was für mädels!!!

zeig mir den kerl, 
der auf anhieb wenigstens ein auto einigermaßen vernünftig parkt.
ist das gemein!


----------



## Joachim (23. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

@Christine
Meine Glaskugel ist grad zur Reperatur ... welches Mahjong meinst du denn?


----------



## Christine (23. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Das schöne, neue, das auch kurzsichtige dicke __ Frösche gut sehen können und das in der Liste wirklich nur "Mahjongg" ohne irgendwelche Zusätze heißt, in dem ich im Highscore jetzt nicht mehr an erster Stelle stehe, weil Du es inzwischen gefunden hast.


----------



## Joachim (23. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

 

...denn ists ja erledigt.


----------



## Flash (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Hat das blöde mahjongg connect nur 2 Level ?--- oder will den nur nicht das ich weiter komme rrr


----------



## Joachim (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Mahjong Connect ist "ein wenig" buggy - das war so und das wird wohl so bleiben ...


----------



## Christine (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

 c  *ICH MÖCHTE SOFORT WISSEN, WOMIT KATJA IHREN PC DOPT!!!! UND DAVON HÄTT ICH GERNE 3 KG.*


----------



## katja (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> c  *ICH MÖCHTE SOFORT WISSEN, WOMIT KATJA IHREN PC DOPT!!!! UND DAVON HÄTT ICH GERNE 3 KG.*



  


ich dope überhaupt nicht!!!  


klappt halt meistens recht gut....


----------



## Christine (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

 Dann hast Du bestimmt ein Super-Power-Müsli oder sowas zum Frühstück.


----------



## Joachim (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

@Christine
... man nennt es auch "Gabe" ...  

Wobei - in Katjas Fall ists wohl auch die Übung.


----------



## Flash (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Mahjong Connect ist "ein wenig" buggy - das war so und das wird wohl so bleiben ...


 Hmm vieleicht hilft ja ne neuinstal?..


----------



## Joachim (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Nein, das gleiche Problem haben genügend andere auch - das Teil ist ja ein simples Flash-File (swf). Da kannst eh nix machen ...


----------



## Alex45525 (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Gibt es denn niemanden, der auch PacMan vermisst???


----------



## katja (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*



			
				Alex45525 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es denn niemanden, der auch PacMan vermisst???





es gibt doch soooo viele neue!!!


----------



## Alex45525 (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Vielleicht bin ich einfach nur süchtich...:crazy


----------



## Joachim (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

... ich schau am WE mal danach ...


----------



## Buratino (5. März 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Hallo Forum,   

vielleicht kann mir ja von euch einer helfen. Beim Spiel
Mahjongg Deluxe habe ich mehrfach das 10 Level erreicht 
und über 263000 Punkte geschafft. Danach fängt der Kollege
Computer einfach wieder mit "0" an. Stellt euch mal vor Platz 1 und 
der denkt nicht ans Speichern   .
Aber es kann ja auch sein das der Fehler wie immer vor dem
Computer sitz !!!???

Hilfe Andreas


----------



## katja (5. März 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

hallo andreas!

das problem kenne ich, ist mir auch schon passiert!! 

hab joachim schon bescheid gesagt, aber da kann er nix machen, is halt so programmiert!

wenn du mal wieder so weit bist, einfach rechtzeitig aufhören


----------



## Buratino (5. März 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Hallo Katja,

hab ich doch auch schon mehrfach probiert.   
Im Level 10 einfach die Zeit ablaufen gelassen und es ist 
einfach nichts passiert. Da willste deinen Platz mühevoll 
verteidigen und dich in der Liste hocharbeiten, dann folgt wieder 
eine Depri- Phase   . Hoffentlich können wir wieder bald
an unseren Teichen arbeiten und entsprechende 
Erfolgserlebnisse haben!!!!

Noch einen schönen Abend wünscht Andreas


----------



## katja (6. März 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*



			
				Buratino schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Katja,
> 
> hab ich doch auch schon mehrfach probiert.
> Im Level 10 einfach die Zeit ablaufen gelassen und es ist
> einfach nichts passiert.




na vielen dank für die info andreas, da kann ich mir das ja sparen


----------



## Joachim (6. März 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

@Spielnasen


> Hoffentlich können wir wieder bald
> an unseren Teichen arbeiten und entsprechende
> Erfolgserlebnisse haben!!!!



Dreimaldickunterschreib!


----------



## Harald (13. März 2008)

*AW: Wartungsarbeiten*

Hallo zusammen,
zu meiner Schande bin ich direkt aus dem Mah Jong Connect Tunier rausgeflogen.....
Aber wie könnte es anders sein, auch ich habe dafür eine Ausrede....
Nachdem ich den ersten Level geschafft hatte, lud er bei mir den zweiten Level nicht, sondern zeigt quasi zwei Bilder in einem. Da mir das ganze relativ oft passiert, habe ich es anschließend mal als hardcopy festgehalten. Ich versuche, diese hier mal anzuhängen.
Liegt das Problem an meinen Einstellungen oder ist es ein Systemfehler?
.... aus irgendeinem Grund kann ich die Datei nicht anhängen....
jetzt stelle ich auch noch fest, dass dieses hier überhaupt nicht hingehört... aber ich schätze, dass bekommt ihr auch irgendwie hin...


----------



## laolamia (13. März 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

moin!

das liegt wohl an dem game, passiert mir auch haeufig.


----------



## Joachim (13. März 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

@Harald
Das liegt an Mahjong Connect - das Game ist leider fehlerhaft und fliegt wohl bei der nächsten Spielhallen-Revision raus ... 

In dem Zusammenhang: Irgendwelche (erfüllbaren  ) Wünsche (Spiele) ?


----------



## Christine (13. März 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> @Harald
> Das liegt an Mahjong Connect - das Game ist leider fehlerhaft und fliegt wohl bei der nächsten Spielhallen-Revision raus ...
> 
> In dem Zusammenhang: Irgendwelche (erfüllbaren  ) Wünsche (Spiele) ?



 :help  Bitte nicht - das ist eines der beliebtesten Spiele, auch wenn es manchmal hakelt. 

Wunsch: Was Gleichwertiges, dass auch ältere kurzsichtige grüne __ Frösche spielen können....


----------



## Harald (14. März 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Hallo Joachim,

also... bevor Du es rauswirfst, nehme ich auch lieber diesen Fehler in Kauf.

Ein nettes Doppelkopp- oder Skatspiel wäre auch nicht schlecht....


----------



## Regina (14. März 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Hallo Joachim,

schmeiss doch lieber Arkanoid, Mahjongg Deluxe und eins von den Hexxagonspielen raus. Hexxagon ist doppelt und die zwei Anderen haben etwas abgehobene Highscores.  


Dann wäre Platz für ein Kartenspiel und auch vielleicht auch für ein Yeti Sports Spiel.


----------



## Alex45525 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Äh: Pacman?


----------



## Joachim (14. März 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Notiert ... 

Mal schaun was es wird


----------



## sister_in_act (14. März 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

also ich meld mich auch nochmal 

mir würd *Tower* , auch als *Wrax* online zu finden, gut gefallen für hier.
außerdem *Goldminer* und *Goldstrike*.
*Target* ist auch super, weiß aber nicht, ob das hier  gut läuft oder auch  wie bei Mahjongg connect beim highscore hakt.

und hier noch eine nette variante von mahjongg connect 2
* defekter Link entfernt *

achja, und pacman vermisse ich auch irgendwie  

grüsse
ulla


----------



## Suse (14. März 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

 
Bin ich die einzige die Arkanoid spielt???
Der Highscore interessiert mich gar nicht sooo doll
(so´n "merkwürdiger" sowieso nicht)

P.S. Habe gerade gesehen, das die "merkwürdigen" weg sind.
Cooool, nu bin ich ja auf´m 2. Platz, das is´ja schön !


----------



## Joachim (14. März 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Nein, ich spiels auch - und drum bleibts auch drinnen!  Mir gehts auch nicht so um die Punkte, sondern um den Zeitvertreib.


----------



## Petra (14. März 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Hallo Joachim

Das finde ich aber nicht schön  das du Mahjongg Deluxe  entfernt hast denn dieses Spiel war sehr gut hoffe du setzt es wieder ein


----------



## Joachim (15. März 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Äh was?  

Spielsucht scheint langfristig wohl zur Erblindung zu führen: Es ist doch noch immer da wo es immer war ?!  

Also: An alle Spielhallen-Nutzer: Spielen kann zu ungewollten Körpereaktionen führen! (Und wir übernehmen keine Haftung oder gar Arztrechnungen! )  

Zum Schutze unserer User führen wir daher eine Limitierung der Spielhallenbenutzung ein: 3 Spiele/Tag und max 1 Spiel /Stunde.


----------



## Christine (15. März 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Schutze unserer User führen wir daher eine Limitierung der Spielhallenbenutzung ein: 3 Spiele/Tag und max 1 Spiel /Stunde.



:help  :schizo 

 Kann es sein, dass Du Dich im Datum vertan hast? Bis zum 1. April sind noch ein paar Tage. Oder ist der dies Jahr auch früher?????


----------



## Suse (15. März 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Hi,
also, bei mir wird *Mahjongg Deluxe *auch nicht mehr gelistet...


----------



## Christine (15. März 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

 Also bei mir ist Majong Deluxe unter M immer noch mit Apistos intergalaktischen Highscore drinn.


----------



## Alex45525 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Hey! DANKE Joachim!!!

   

Aber was ist denn neu an dieser Pacman-Version?


----------



## katja (15. März 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

für joachim:


----------



## Joachim (16. März 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

@Alex
Na das es überhaupt eine Pacman-Version in der Liste gibt?! 

@Katja
Bittefeingerngeschehen 

@Suse
Mach mal nen Screen-Shot.


----------



## Suse (16. März 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

So, denn versuch ich mal diesen Screen-Shot hier rein zubasteln.
Hoffentlich kann man was erkennen und ich bin nicht einfach nur zu blöd
Mahjongg Deluxe zu finden...


----------



## Joachim (16. März 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Schon mal mit herunter-scrollen versucht?  Da oben ists bei mir auch nicht ...


----------



## sister_in_act (16. März 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*



> Zum Schutze unserer User führen wir daher eine Limitierung der Spielhallenbenutzung ein: 3 Spiele/Tag und max 1 Spiel /Stunde.



manche menschen haben ne komische art um schläge zu bitten.... 
     
und wenn das nix nützt werden zu ostern alle eier mit dem hammer plattgekloppt 
dann hat sichs was mit >>  

und nun das, was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: 

dieses tetris spiel hat auch sowas von....suchtcharakter?  
http://www.online-spellen.nl/game/Wrax-Tetris.htm

grüsse ulla


----------



## Alex45525 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Nee, Joachim, da hab' ich mich wohl missverständlich ausgedrückt: Das neue heißt jetzt "Super-Pacman". Und ist farblich irgendwie anders. Von der Steuerung her nicht ganz so flüssig wie die alte Variante. Weitere Unterschiede habe ich bisher nicht entdecken können.

Egal...
Auf alle Fälle: DANKE!

 

Das war's, was ich sagen wollte...


----------



## Joachim (17. März 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*



... ich halt die Augen offen.


----------



## Eugen (19. März 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Easy Chess ist blöd  :evil 

Je schneller man den Compu schlägt, desto weniger Points bekommt man.

Komische Regel


----------



## Joachim (19. März 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Das lässt sich ändern ... mom ...

Edit: sollte nun geändert sein


----------



## Eugen (19. März 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

so und nu sind meine Ergebnisse von vorhin nicht gespeichert. :evil


----------



## Alex45525 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Hmmmm...
  

Also ich wüsste gern, wie man bei Gold Strike solche Ergebnisse hinbekommt:

1  	marc  	         14.061.100 
2 	xschnullerx 	 3.262.080
3 	Wuzzel 	          2.466.760
4 	laolamia 	     759.527
5 	Armin 	             711.702
6 	koi2007 	     305.545 
7 	blumenelse 	   242.558
8 	Filmemoker 	  199.729,    usw.

Gibt's da einen speziellen Trick??? Irgendeine Strategie???
Also 14 MIOs...?


----------



## Joachim (25. März 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Moin,

also mal unter uns - wenn ich in die Spielhalle gehe, dann zum Zeitvertreib (sehr selten) oder zum abreagieren (auch selten) und dann sind mir die erspielten Punkte relativ echaaal ...  

Aber zur Sache - die Spiele sind nicht von mir programmiert sondern eben nur eingebaut. Wenn diese nun mit unserere Spielhalle nicht hunderprozentig wollen kann das viele Ursachen haben aber meist liegts am Spiel selbst weil es für unsere Spielhallensoftware eben schlecht implementiert wurde.

Es gibt jedoch ne schnelle Abhilfe - ich lösch die betreffenden Spiele raus und fertig.


----------



## marc (25. März 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Moin!

Also ich muss sagen,das ich selbst nicht weiss,wie ich die 14mio hinbekommen habe .Zwar weiss ich mitlertweile wie man viele Punkte macht,aber das Endergebnis kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen.Als ich game-over ging standen bei mir irgendwas mit 170000 Punkten,da muss es wohl am Ende noch nen Multiplikator geben.
@Alex   Du musst die Goldblöcke solange stehen lassen wie möglich und immer versuchen die Steine dazwischen wegzubekommen.Wenn die Goldblöcke Verbindung untereinander haben und noch die 2x dabei sind ,dann gibbetts richtig Punkte.


----------



## Armin (25. März 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*



			
				Alex45525 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmmm...
> 
> 
> Also ich wüsste gern, wie man bei Gold Strike solche Ergebnisse hinbekommt:
> ...



Hy,

gib mal Goldstrike in Google ein.  
#
Gruß Armin


----------



## Alex45525 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Hallo Armin,
hallo marc,

vielen Dank für die Tipps!!!

Nachher muss ich wohl mal wieder meiner neuen Sucht frönen...


----------



## hoffisoft (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

hei blumenelse

wie haste das nur geschaft????????????????
ich bin seid dezember m2 drann um den armin zu schlagen, und du h a s t  80 000 mehr?????? deine ergebnisse habe ich mir mal angeschaut   (seltsam seltsam) nun gehört dir die halle, ich bin raus.

gruß


----------



## Christine (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Lieber Hoffisoft,

 wer wird denn gleich aufgeben, nur weil einer besser ist???? Wo soll das denn hinführen?????  

Außerdem gehört Die Spielhalle nicht mir, sondern die Queen of Gambling ist Katja. Und an dem Thron kann ich auch nicht kratzen. Da kann ich mich nur erfurchtsvoll verneigen.


----------



## hoffisoft (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

hei

das ding (4 highscores) an einem tag, alle achtung. ich brauchte nur 70 punkte um armin zu schlagen 6 mal war ich wieder drann, aber du mit 80 000 punkte muß ich sagen ich habe ein sch..rechner und eine sch....maus und meine frau und ich können das nicht mehr bei einer größen einstellung 200. 
du mußt in 60 sekunden immer ein bild abräumen, ohne neu rein zu gehen, alle achtung, ich ziehe mein hut vor dir.

freundlichen gruß

hoffisoft


----------



## Armin (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Ahoi Hoffi,

mir ist das aber auch ein Rätsel  :__ nase 

Das ist doch gar nicht möglich bei Mahjong  

Gruß Armin


----------



## Christine (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Also Ihr Lieben,

bevor Ihr Euch weiter die Köpfe zerbrecht, statt weiter an den Highscores zu arbeiten. Es handelt sich um einen Softwarebug. Ich habe Joachim schon gebeten, die Punkte zu korrigieren.

 und ab an die Arbeit!


----------



## Armin (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*


----------



## hoffisoft (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

hei

bei 80 000 noch ein ganzes feld abzuräumen ist sau schwer waren schon 6Xdran, aber 80000 drüber alle achtung, meine frau liegt seid dem krank im bett, nicht ansprechbar, werde gleich den notartz holen müssen.

gruß


----------



## Armin (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Ahoi Hoffi,

Else hat doch geschrieben, daß das Ergebnis ein Softwarefehler war.
Also können du und deine Frau weiter mich jagen 

Gruß Armin


----------



## hoffisoft (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

hei

sie ist wieder gesund, geht heute weiter

gruß


----------



## Joachim (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

  ... immer wieder diese Süchtigen   

Ich wiederhol mich ja so gerne: Ein paar der Spiele haben im Zusammenhang mit unserer Spielhallenversion Probleme mit dem Wertungssystem.

Wenn ne Mehrheit meint diese Spiele sollen deshalb raus, dann sagts, da kann geholfen werden...


----------



## Christine (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Lieber Joachim!

Das hat mit süchtig gar nix zu tun  :schizo   

Der Mensch an sich ist halt verspielt  

Und wenn es denn ein Wettbewerb ist, macht es doppelt Spaß  

Und wenn dann einer kommt und dem Spielkind Eimerchen und Schippchen wegnehmen will, dann ist das ganz gemein     

Ein paar kleine Schönheitskorrekturen reichen uns völlig


----------



## sister_in_act (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

hallo alle

um ehrlich zu sein...entweder ist blumenelse überirdisch oder mit den spielewertungen bei ihr läuft was ganz anders als bei *otto normalo*
vielleicht ists ja der schöne nick  

ich spiele seit jahren Mahjongg2, Pacman usw.
wertungen in dieser höhe habe ich noch NIRGENDS gesehen.....:shock  

gern würd ich mich zwischen den beiträgen mit anderen spielern  messen.  da aber die highscores dauerbestand haben  bewegt sich der spassfaktor bei solch teils utopischen ergebnissen, zumindest bei mir, langsam auf null zu.
seis drum..

schönes wochenende

sister


----------



## Christine (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Hey Sister,

schau mal weiter oben 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/91

Schönes Wochenende und


----------



## sister_in_act (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

   wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil  

@ blumenelse
hab nur in der spielhalle deine neuen highscores gesehn und nicht alle beiträge rückgelesen hier 

nix für ungut 

gruß sister


----------



## Annett (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Spielhalle - Punkte Frage / Neue Spiele*

Moin,

wenn Ihr Euch mal direkt miteinander messen wollt, warum spielt Ihr dann nicht ein "Tunier"?


----------

